# Rubber boot cover for heated grips toggle switch



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Here's what I found for my Ariens with add-on heated grips. You guys had referenced me to get a rubber cover on eBay, etc. I was already to order the 1/4" size until I stopped myself and went to check the diameter. It certainly wasn't 1/4". It turned out to be 15/32".

I paid about $6.50 for it from an ebay store/marina based in Tampa. Now that I have the part number, it looks like it could be found for less.





































The length of the boot is just about right. Seems like a decent quality part.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Looks real nice. Does clean it up, doesn't it.


----------



## Snowhawg (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

yeah, I figured others would benefit from having the part number. Enjoy!


----------



## nervous (Nov 15, 2015)

These make great sense to me. Thanks for finding and posting. My only thought is that the length of the toggle on mine seems longer than what you're showing. I'll have to measure and I can certainly cut it down if need be.

http://www.amazon.com/Seachoice-12391-Toggle-Boot-Seal/dp/B0006ZCDJA


12391 toggle boot | eBay


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

uberT said:


> Here's what I found for my Ariens with add-on heated grips. You guys had referenced me to get a rubber cover on eBay, etc. I was already to order the 1/4" size until I stopped myself and went to check the diameter. It certainly wasn't 1/4". It turned out to be 15/32".
> ........


Is this cover necessary for the switch on the stock Ariens heated handlebar feature to keep out moisture? Your original switch looks just like mine, and the cover makes for a more professional appearance.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You can also get them locally at auto parts stores.

Cole Hersee 81264-01 - Weather-Resistant Toggle Boot Seal | O'Reilly Auto Parts

BWD S689 - Toggle Switch Boot | O'Reilly Auto Parts


----------



## Bolens93 (Nov 24, 2015)

uberT said:


> yeah, I figured others would benefit from having the part number. Enjoy!


I bought these to replace my two switches.....couldn't beat it for $12.59 and free shipping

5pcs Heavy Duty 20A 125V SPST 2pin on Off Rocker Toggle Switch Waterproof Boot | eBay


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

nervous said:


> My only thought is that the length of the toggle on mine seems longer than what you're showing. I'll have to measure and I can certainly cut it down if need be.


 I'd continue looking around for the correct part instead of cutting the toggle arm. There are many options on eBay.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Bolens93 said:


> I bought these to replace my two switches.....couldn't beat it for $12.59 and free shipping


 SEXY!! for sure! I like that


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Town said:


> Is this cover necessary for the switch on the stock Ariens heated handlebar feature to keep out moisture? Your original switch looks just like mine, and the cover makes for a more professional appearance.


 Yep, to keep the innards of the switch dry.


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

Went to my local electronics shop, got boot cover for 30 cents.


----------

